# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Ачаман

## Aniruddha das

http://youtu.be/SlnhXSu3pWU

Видеоролик о том, как правильно делать ачаман, представленный министерством поклонения Божествам ИСККОН

----------


## ladgavati d.d.

Харе Кришна, с Праздником!!!Очень важная ссылка, спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Susila dasi

Если вы не возражаете, здесь ролик на ту же тему Шаталанга Гауранга прабху. http://video.yandex.ru/users/pranesh...eshvari&cid=30

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Ага, причем ролик Шиталанги Гауранги был первым, а маяпурские сплагиатили просто!
Хотя сделано профессиональнее, конечно  :smilies:

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

сравнила инструкцию по поклонению с паньчаратра прадипой... боже мой оказывается неправильно ачаман делаем. В "арчана-дипике" написано что прикасаться  к голове надо пальцами ЛЕВОЙ руки... а не ПРАВОЙ как в ролике и в паньчаратре сказано. И таких мелочей как эта полно

----------


## Susila dasi

Может не в ролике ошибка? Может в панчаратре опечатка? Это всё таки написанный текст. Шаталанга гауранга прабху эксперт в поклонении.

----------


## Susila dasi

> И таких мелочей как эта полно


 Например? В английском варианте? Или русский перевод смотрели?

----------


## vijitatma das

> В "арчана-дипике" написано что прикасаться  к голове надо пальцами ЛЕВОЙ руки... а не ПРАВОЙ как в ролике и в паньчаратре сказано.


Арчана-дипика? Это которая в Днепропетровске издана? Да, там много ошибок.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

ошибка только в книге "арчана-дипика" а в ролике и в паньчаратре всё правильно конечно

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Видео из первого поста этой темы



И видео Шиталанга Гауранга прабху

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

с полным ачаманом понятно. для меня остался непонятен вопрос: очищать параферналии для предложения нужно также одной каплей или же нужно 3раза капать на предмет? спасибо

----------


## Susila dasi

Думаю, что можно и одной каплей.  :doom:  Обычно параферналии перед пуджей очищаются сбрызгиванием водой, с произнесением мантры и мудры показывают.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

мм, большое спасибо.

----------


## Ольга С.

Вайшнавский Ачаман (часть 1) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp5vYIoImbU
Вайшнавский Ачаман (часть 2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b_LeWKndHY

----------

